# Started putting things out



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Over the weekend we found time to atleast put the cemetary out and finally finish the countdown sign.



















This is a teaser for trishanne


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Is that what I think it is? I was changing my set up! Now I may rethink it...again!


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Wonderful.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Jay, please don't go through any trouble for us...it was just an idea that I had. I don't want to make you work! BTW....I would have know that was your pictures even without your name being on it....I recognize the drink!


----------



## CreeKcoog (Oct 9, 2007)

The countdown coffin looks fantastic, your lucky to already have the chain link fence, actually looks good with the haunt. Props to ya!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

It is what you think it is and I am enjoying the challange and no you cant keep it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking good! I wish I was that far along.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Looks great, I too like your countdown sign.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

But....but.....but........you PROMISED!!!  Besides, you never called me back when you were supposed to give me some VERY IMPORTANT information, so I think we may have to work out a compromise..LOL.

Looking Great...can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I love the countdown coffin.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice Haunted Yard you are doing a Great Job 
Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Yeah, SM, the yard looks GREAT and what a perfect house to haunt. Love the stone/brick. Countdown guy is awesome. I want one!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Thanks everyone and here is another teaser for trishanne.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Two words....you SUCK!!!  Of course I mean it in the nicest of ways! See you guys Saturday afternoon sometime, right?
Um, I see a body sitting there that looks EXACTLY like it did when you took it home from here 3 months ago!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You should see the wolf..........
everything comes together this week and next week the rest of the front yard gets set up as well as the neighbors yard which we over run The girls are doing their own display there.


----------

